# Making Luthiers Planes Part 2



## duh Padma (Nov 19, 2014)

Choose one for your curved bottom. First round off the bottom with a rocking back and for forth on the belt sander, then a side to side and then combine the two movements into a circular motion.




























Once
the bottom is shaped to your liking. Inset the rough curved blade
blank, held in with a wedge and repeat the rocking on a belt sander with an old belt save only for metal until the desired profile of the blade is obtained ...then remove and sharpen the blade. They should look something like this when finished.










curved bottom









Flat bottom...note were me ground a hollow in the right side for me finger to fit better.




















Here
are some other ones me has made.
Note the little hammer made from the
end of a guitar truss rod and used for setting the wedge and tapping the blade into the desired position.
Note that some of the convexed ones have a rather long toe on them, this really helps
to put pressure downwards when carving out archtop guitars or soons.











Plane making is kind of like eating potato chips...you can't make just one!


Summary...go
grind up some old files, take a piece of 2 x 4 and make some plane
bodies one evening. Once you have played with them for a bit...you will know exactly what your needs in brace shavers or curved bottom planes are then make them out of more fancier woods. 3 planes...3 beers and 3 hours and me don't work fast no more no how.
Push handles really help on curved bottom planes cuze you gotts a lotta wood to remove in an archtop guitar.
Also for archtops me suggest a 3/8s convexed, a few short 1/2 in convexed ones with and without push handles, plus a few longer ones with push handles and a few 5/8s or 3/4in ones with long toes and push handles.


blessings
duh Padma

_Ps:
Now don't non of you dudes go be askin me about drawings with measurements...:no: the file used in these pics was an old 1/2 Black Diamond...so scale your measurements
accordingly. suggested links

http://www.violinmaking-planes.com
http://finelystrung....-making-planes/
http://www.studioboo...ingerplane.html_ .


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks man. Looks like a cool project!!


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool stuff, thanks for sharing...


----------

